# Se9 To Hamm



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

Is there anybody in the SE9 area that fancies going to Hamm and is willing to share the driving, or better still do all the driving so I can go on the p*ss with Nige? 

I'm thinking of leaving at about 8pm Friday night (14.09.07), getting the eurotunnel across to Calais and driving to Hamm via whichever route TomTom takes me. I'm looking to be back in SE9 just before Midnight on Saturday night (15.09.07).

Cheers,
Patrick.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

mm, do i feel a convoy comming on ?? lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

damn you should have said that before tut tut, but i all booked for the coach yayyyy!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

on the piss with Nige eh? sounds like fun:lol2:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> on the piss with Nige eh? sounds like fun:lol2:


not if I don't get a driver !!!
:help:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

No farting...............

:blowup:



........I promise !!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol..
go on the coach mate if you cant get a driver..


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol..
> go on the coach mate if you cant get a driver..


I would if there was a spare place !!!

Is there one?

:mf_dribble:

who needs to be bribed ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

steve (tarantula barn) or tony (purejurassic) one of them will be able to give you an answer mate


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry no, all avaliable seats are taken for september and nearly half for march as well

steve


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry no, all avaliable seats are taken for september and nearly half for march as well
> 
> steve


Anybody wanna sit on my lap ?

:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ballpiefun said:


> Anybody wanna sit on my lap ?
> 
> :lol2:


thats very tempting patrick :lol2:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> thats very tempting patrick :lol2:


I know beggers can't be choosers Nige................but I was kinda hoping for a volunteer that had a little more hair and somebody less likely to cause me a DVT by blocking the blood flow to my legs!! Mind you, on the positive side................the breast size is good!!!

:mf_dribble:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

*Last Call !!*

Is there anybody in London/Kent who fancies a free* ride to Hamm?


*no cash needs to be exchanged but a large portion of driving may be required so that I am free to have more than one pint !!


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

oh well.........................no beer for me................sorry Nige !!

See you there guys........have a safe journey !!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

hey, why not follow us, chuck a rope out and we can tow you !


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

It's the thought of the constant _*mooneying *out of the back window that turns me off the idea of following the coach..................all those big hairy arses..................._



_............it'd be even worse if the blokes joined in!!_

:lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

hey, what are u trying to say about the women on this forum ???


:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know, scary aint they :lol2:


----------

